# Best spl score



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

jus wanted to see what everyone else was doing on the tl... also post ur system up


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry guys... thought my system was in my sig but realized i don't got a sig .LOL
heres my system

'99 Chevy Camaro
Digital Designs 9512
Digital Designs Z1
Sundown SAX 100.4
Pioneer 880PRS
DLS R6A
DLS 8" Iridium Midbass
Kinetik 1800, 2000

149.0DB


----------

